# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Charger is back at it

## charger69

I suck at logs however I am going to try because I really can use all the help I can get. I am six weeks out from a show in Mexico. 
My cycle is a cycle Ive never done before. 
From the last time I competed, I have had three surgeries. 
I also have not squatted for over a year because of the knees. Legs have suffered. It was getting to the point that the only way I could work legs was with pain killers. 

I went to the Dr today about knees and he asked if I took steroids .... Nope- all natural here. Make sure that is on your notes to my insurance please! .... and then the Dr turns around and injects steroids in my knee (cortisone). LMFAO
I just made a modification to my routine and I will be working legs 3x week. Hopefully the cortisone allows me to beat the crap out of them. 
To be continued



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman33

you are a beast man.

mother fucking beast.

----------


## kelkel

Looking good Charger!
Next time you get knee shots find a way to make it Zilretta. Far superior to regular cortisone injections and lasts much longer.

----------


## Booz

Looking Hawt charger…..
Not too shabby at all….
Will be following mate!

----------


## charger69

I have started two a days at least half of the sessions. I am struggling trying to lose fat and maintain weight. I am losing weight too fast. I am trying to adjust without having my thyroid. I am a little too sensitive to changes. 
Up at 3 am to go to gym at 4. 1/2 hour fasted cardio and then the workout. I usually spend about 10 minutes posing after the workout. I am out of breathe real quick so I need to keep going at it. I may try to go with the abs without the arm pulling the skin down to tighten it up. I think I can do it however you dont have a mirror on stage so you need to know the feel. If I flex as hard as I can, the looseness of the skin does not look too good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I cannot believe the pain that I was dealing with. The cortisone has kicked in and I did some very heavy weights on leg day. More than I have done in at least a year and a half. No knee wraps and no pain. 
I probably shouldnt have done it so close to a
Show but I had to test the waters. 
I am working legs 3 x a week to see if I can make up for lost time. 
The cortisone does not appear to have me holding water. 
Getting up at 3 am for fasted cardio and the first workout of the day is a little tiring, but I have also cut back on hours at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

The normal Charger. Too much going on. My competition was pushed back 2 weeks. It seems like I have been on my precomp cycle for a loooong time. 
I am trying to harden up and get fuller. Talked with my old coach and going to go 700 mast, 700 tren , 500 test, Winnie and adrol. 

Changing subjects.... my gym had a setback that I fixed. I put it on blocks on the ground however I had to build up part of it with dirt to make it level. The weight of the building was causing the build up to settle so I made cement piers where the blocks were. That mother is not going anywhere now. Hindsight is 20/20. 
Now..... the térmites are eating my building.. mofos wouldnt even wait until I finished the building. Exterminator to come on Tuesday. Money was not considered. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> The normal Charger. Too much going on. My competition was pushed back 2 weeks. It seems like I have been on my precomp cycle for a loooong time. 
> I am trying to harden up and get fuller. Talked with my old coach and going to go 700 mast, 700 tren , 500 test, Winnie and adrol. 
> 
> Changing subjects.... my gym had a setback that I fixed. I put it on blocks on the ground however I had to build up part of it with dirt to make it level. The weight of the building was causing the build up to settle so I made cement piers where the blocks were. That mother is not going anywhere now. Hindsight is 20/20. 
> Now..... the térmites are eating my building.. mofo’s wouldn’t even wait until I finished the building. Exterminator to come on Tuesday. Money was not considered. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking amazing as always Charger, damn bro!

We need to talk about your sock game though…I see some room for improvements…

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

What’s the diet looking like and current weight?


“Hardening up and getting fuller” (that’s what she said) is where I want to be too.

Finding the caloric/macro balance is a fine line for me…

----------


## charger69

> Looking amazing as always Charger, damn bro!
> 
> We need to talk about your sock game thoughI see some room for improvements


LMFAO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Whats the diet looking like and current weight?
> 
> 
> Hardening up and getting fuller (thats what she said) is where I want to be too.
> 
> Finding the caloric/macro balance is a fine line for me


You are very observant. To get fuller I am looking at about 40-60g carbs per meal on a caloric deficit. Lean meats no fats ( beside the lean meat fat). Carbs are white rice and potatoes. 
I am going to re-evaluate after 10 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> You are very observant. To get fuller I am looking at about 40-60g carbs per meal on a caloric deficit. Lean meats no fats ( beside the lean meat fat). Carbs are white rice and potatoes. 
> I am going to re-evaluate after 10 days. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Counting calories then or going off feel? What are you weighing in the pics? 

You look pretty damn full dude. Your chest is a gift (fucker, lol)

I remember you saying the contest was canceled…when’s the next one? You look ready

----------


## DinAZ

Looking big and vascular as heck, Definitely inspirational!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My competition was pushed back 2 weeks. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This seems so odd??? oopsie!!! 
Look great!!!

----------


## charger69

> This seems so odd??? oopsie!!! 
> Look great!!!


Thank you. Just started back at my old gym. Sauna time. 
I dont do dancing in the sauna- Im too uncoordinated! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Heres an update..: oh boy.
Changed to 700 mast, 700 tren , 500 test ... what a game changer!!!
Tightening up nice. Muscle separation in the legs is great and striations are showing through. 
Started working out 2 x a day. Everything is going well. I am a little tired from long hours of work and the cardio and the workouts. 
This last Sunday I was using a pick axe most of the day trying to clean out an old cement post... I have come to the conclusion that I am too old for this shit. I should have spent $100 and rented a jack hammer, but then I would have to cut back on my cycle. LOL

I have issues. 2 weeks from the competition I will be in Hawaii. The night before the show, I will probably be officiating high school football. I hope I dont pass out. 
Starting my masters in exercise science. Nothing to do with my career, but what the hell. You only live once... make the most of it. I know that both Sampsons live by that motto also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

700 tren . Fuck me.

----------


## charger69

> 700 tren. Fuck me.


Believe it or not...: same sides mentally as 350. Insomnia is a little more prevalent at 700.
Huge difference in how I am hardening up. 
Skin is tightening also. I would have stated that it is impossible. 
I just always need water. Thirsty as hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thank you. Just started back at my old gym. Sauna time. 
> I dont do dancing in the sauna- Im too uncoordinated! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I thought odd and oopsie was the comp date move to the right by 2 weeks.is this normal???? 2 weeks seems like forever at the end of prep???

----------


## charger69

> What I thought odd and oopsie was the comp date move to the right by 2 weeks.is this normal???? 2 weeks seems like forever at the end of prep???


During and coming out of Covid, this is. It uncommon. 
July 4th was cancelled. 
Usually the venue is reserved a year in advance. No refunds. 
Now since they werent sure what was going to happen, they were not willing to reserve and lose the Down payment. 
I actually had rooms reserved for Mr O in Vegas. They changed it to Florida. 
It totally sucks when you are timing everything for a particular date and then they change it. 
After this year, hopefully things will be set in stone. 

I started prepping in April and now continuing until 21 August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Richard Head

Keep digging Charger. Looking good!

----------


## Cuz

Looking peeled man.

----------


## charger69

5 weeks out. Skin is tightening. I have been going 300 g carbs and forcing myself to eat. I think it is making me fill out a little better. 
Legs 2x week, everything else 1x week. Still taking adrol. This is the hard part- I want to be show ready today but I know that I will only come in flat. 
Cardio 2x day and workouts 2x day. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuz

I think you will do well, chest looks full and hams sweeping really looking good

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I think you will do well, chest looks full and hams sweeping really looking good



Agreed, looking really full and your chest, arms, traps and hammies are bulging!

Great separation in your back and calves too

Promise me no socks on stage  :Wink:

----------


## charger69

> Agreed, looking really full and your chest, arms, traps and hammies are bulging!
> 
> Great separation in your back and calves too
> 
> Promise me no socks on stage


LMFAO- I needed that comment after today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

That’s a promise then? Lol

Stay the course…warrior blood!

Keeping us all motivated my man

----------


## kelkel

Look great brother! Keep pushing!

----------


## tarmyg

> Promise me no socks in bed


Fixed as that is probably what his wife says once a year

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

^^^^^ Lol!

----------


## charger69

June 6 on the left- July 16 on the right. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Things are very hectic. 
I am working 11-12 hours a day, working out 2x day, cardio 2x day, I am studying football rules for an exam for officiating, and I am starting a MS degree in exercise science. 
On top of all of this I have three shows coming up. I am going to do 3 competitions in 2 weeks. 
I get tired just thinking of it. LOL. 
I need to know all these fancy terms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

I am two weeks out: I feel like shit, little energy, I had diarrhea and have lost a bunch of weight. I lost 2.2 lbs one day..:: I think it was mostly water since I am in single digits bf. 
I have been on my prep cycle since April. Covid really fucked things up with cancellations and schedule changes. 
Right now, I am winded and find it difficult to go through the mandatory poses. 

I go on vacation to Hawaii this week ( two weeks out from my first competition of the year). I planned the vacation after the first show..: and then they moved it. I guess no beer drinking on the beach . LOL
I need to cut back on the cycle and hope that I somewhat rebound for the competition. 
Hopefully I get some R & R, but I doubt it. Not sure what I am going to eat while in Hawaii. 
I am always so regimented by doing meal prep, I am a little out of my element. 
Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DinAZ

I usually try to eat out once per week on weekend because the food I eat out would blow my diet if I did it everyday so I can see the challenge. 

Maybe you can find some good seafood? Poke Bowls are pretty good if you like sushi. It’s basically salad and vegetables and sauces and sushi grade fish. You can also get rice in it. You can pick your own ingredients at most Pole Bowl shops so it allows you to retain more control over your macros since you can omit or include any rice or sauces or oils.

Enjoy your vacay!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Wishing you the win! Congratulations!!

----------


## charger69

Well. I actually did pretty good. I came back about 5 lbs heavier. Tons of cardio and working out. 
I went up another 5 on Sunday. Feeling bloated. 
I am down to 213 lbs which is up about 7 lbs from pre vacation. 

I have a few more hurdles. Loading on water. 
I have one football game to officiate on Thursday and 2 on Friday ( the night before the competition). 

I am venturing into the unknown. It is going to be tricky. We will see how I do. 
I have never known anyone to officiate a football game the night before the show much less 2 games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

You'll do great brother! Keep pushing!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Have fun this weekend! 

I guess fellas dont really smile! Smile with eyes maybe!!!!

----------


## charger69

1st competition down. 2 - 1st place finishes. Masters and 95 kg.
It was a major struggle. Things did not come around until the last minute. I was going to pull out of the competition because I had diarrhea the day of the competition. I also officiated 2 football games the night before. I needed to keep hydrated but did not want water retention. 
I also felt that I was flat. I just wanted to eat some crap food after the competition, but I didnt have any. More chicken and rice filled my belly.  
Another competition in 1 week. Right now I am looking full. I have cut down my cardio from 2x day to 1 to try and keep the fullness. I am hoping that I hit it right. 
I was going to go to another one 2 days later, but my body is telling me no. Essentially, I have been on cycle since April for contest prep ( cancellations, date changes, etc) and I just want a break. 
I do have some good news. I am cancer free!!! Woooohooo
Actually the two injections of thyrogen made me exhausted and I missed a number of cardio sessions which made me realize I was probably over doing the cardio and causing the flatness. 

I also learned something new.. you want vascularity.. take anadrol 2x the day before. I had veins in my legs that I never saw before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tarmyg

Lots of good news in that last post. 

Congratulations

----------


## DinAZ

Congrats Charger! It sounds like it has been tough with all the rescheduling so Im glad it all came together for ya.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Ahhh. You did it!! 
With all those challenges!!!! 

And learned new approach!!! 
And shared your knowledge!!!! 

And Great News on ♋️ front!! 

#CancerSucks

----------


## Cuz

Congratulations Charger! You’re a beast!

----------


## charger69

I am struggling right now. I gained weight I am at 220. And 2 days out. 
I had to take a flowmax this morning . I cant pee and I feel bloated. 
The good side is I am full however I really need to lose about 10 lbs. I am holding water so I am hoping that it will come through. 
Last time I was a little flat, now I may be too full. 
Lets see what happens. I am going to up the cardio today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iranon

> From the last time I competed, I have had three surgeries. 
> I also have not squatted for over a year because of the knees. Legs have suffered. It was getting to the point that the only way I could work legs was with pain killers. 
> 
> I went to the Dr today about knees and he asked if I took steroids .... Nope- all natural here. Make sure that is on your notes to my insurance please! .... and then the Dr turns around and injects steroids in my knee (cortisone). LMFAO
> I just made a modification to my routine and I will be working legs 3x week. Hopefully the cortisone allows me to beat the crap out of them. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what your knee issues are but have you looked into supartz? It is a far better option to cortisone IMO.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

How’s your sodium?

----------


## charger69

> Hows your sodium?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Labs are on pointwell that certainly answers that question. Shit, your sodiums on the low end


All good Im sure, and itll come down and Im sure youll shed a ton of water. Cardio, hydrate and repeat..

What phase are you in? Hopefully the flomax is doing its thing
Im certainly no contest prep expert (not even close) just curious. 


You definitely look really full which is awesome, and knowing you, youll always show up dialed in. 2 days is a long time to shed water weight.

Youre a meticulous mofo  :Wink:

----------

